# Charging different prices for different colors.



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What is your opinion of this? Personally, a poodle is a poodle is a poodle. If they are all bred to the same standard, all shown to champion, all health tested, then i dont agree with charging one puppy from a litter for a different price then their brother/sister. It is gimicky, and i hate gimicks. I think a good breeder shouldnt charge more for a color just because it is popular. It really got me upset when i read on a breeders website for price that it depends on color and what is popular at the time! What is everyones take on this?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

If you read my thread you are going to know my take on this. I think it's ridiculous to ask more for a certain color and yes it does sound like a gimick especially if you are talking about partis. I have an opinion on people making profits on dogs and claiming they don't but that's just my opinion and it's probably not very popular. For sure if they are asking more for a color they are after profit.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Supply and demand.

Once more people start breeding X color/combo then it will be cheaper until then people get premium $.

Is it ridiculous yes... business yes. :/


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

if any breeder is charging puppies based on color I would not buy a dog from them period. IMO this is a BIG RED FLAG. They are either a BYB ( back yard breeder )or plan greedy because people will pay for a "rare color"

This same crap has gone on in pit bulls years ago rare blue nose pits for sale. These breeder where charge higher prices for the blue pups than any other color this goes for red nose pit bulls. If the parents are not health test and are CH then I am not going to waste my money on these "rare" colors

Red Standard poodles are suffering from this. People are charging $2000 for red puppies that are not even health tested fully or shown in a AKC


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think its ubsurd really to charge different prices for different colors and patterens. 

I contacted a breeder about a black and white Parti with Tuxedo markings, told her how long I had been looking for a good Tux and that he had a nice pattern and how hard it is to find a nice even marked dog. When she wanted $1200 for him I had to say no, I almost said yes but I just did not have that kind of money to spend on a dog just for the color of its coat. Anyway about 2 weeks later she updates her site (after not going so since the pups were born and they were now 4 months old) and she jacked the price to $1800! I was pissed to say the least.

I also think its funny that so many breeders want so much more for brown and brown and white Poodles. I found one breeder who wanted $1500 for a brown parti but only $800 for a solid black/blue/silver from the same litter! A $700 difference for color.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd stay the heck away from people like that. Who knows what they are breeding.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I think its ubsurd really to charge different prices for different colors and patterens.
> 
> I contacted a breeder about a black and white Parti with Tuxedo markings, told her how long I had been looking for a good Tux and that he had a nice pattern and how hard it is to find a nice even marked dog. When she wanted $1200 for him I had to say no, I almost said yes but I just did not have that kind of money to spend on a dog just for the color of its coat. Anyway about 2 weeks later she updates her site (after not going so since the pups were born and they were now 4 months old) and she jacked the price to $1800! I was pissed to say the least.
> 
> I also think its funny that so many breeders want so much more for brown and brown and white Poodles. I found one breeder who wanted $1500 for a brown parti but only $800 for a solid black/blue/silver from the same litter! A $700 difference for color.


That is crazy ! My sister has went through the same thing when she was looking for Enzo all of the red puppies where like 1600k to 4k of a red that was not even health tested or the parents not shown or worked. ( show or worked it fine forgot to add that in last post) then the breeders had the nerve to say limited papers on the pups ! They do this so they wont loose business because if you buy the rare red from them with full papers you can start breeding them and charge a lower price taking them out of business.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Totally agreed that variable pricing is suspect. No reputable breeder that I have every spoken to (in any breed) charges more for colour, markings or sex.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Sometimes reputable breeders do charge more for females, don't they? I've only had males but thought I remembered seeing on breeders' sites that the females were sometimes more.

Re charging more for the brown partis than the solids - that is really ridiculous! Plus you know those solids are probably carrying recessive genes for partis. Doesn't matter if you don't intend to breed them yourself, but as KPoos said, who knows what they are breeding.

Personally I would stay away from anyone who was breeding partis in the first place, but this is a question of taste and whether or not AKC registration is important to a buyer.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't agree with charging more for the sex of the puppy or the color. Yes, it is a business ploy but I don't agree with it and won't use it._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

There are breeders who breed blacks whites and browns.
The breeders who also breed browns and whom I know and am familiar with do charge more for their browns. From what I heard a black or white puppy (regardless of sex) costs anwhere between $1500-$1800 in Ontario. But if that breeder also has browns then they ask for $2,000 and up for the brown pups. The latter applies to silvers, apricots and reds as well.. They fetch more money for some breeders.

I dont believe that charging different prices for males or females is ethical or even logical.
I ask the same price for my females and males. 
Any breeder who puts prices on their website, I would stay away from.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree 100%. I charge the same for male or female and if/when we have the odd litter of blacks or apricots, they will be the same price as my reds. I am charging about $1,000 less for my pups than several of the other red breeders in Ontario, and most of the others do not health test and have no testing whatsoever in their backgrounds. I do not think it is right to charge these ridiculous prices just because there are people who will pay it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know any breeders who charge differently for color around here, but I DO know a very reputable breeder who charges more for female than male. His prices are not ridiculous though. He charges the low end of average for males and the high end of average for females. He breeds browns and blacks and charges the same for both colors. While I don't necessarily agree with charging differently, he is the PCA breeder referral for the area, an active judge, has been breeding for 30+ years, and is the director of the PCA foundation. Therefore, I still have a high amount of respect for him. 

I guess, if everything else looks good, I would not rule out a breeder because of this.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie:

I agree with your statement if everything else looks ok than you should not rule out this breeder .

But... I wonder what is the explanation or reason behind any breeder charging more for females than males. If both go on NON breeding contracts than what's the difference? They are not going to be used for breeding so why charge more for a female than a male.. .
Have you asked this breeder for his reasons why he chooses to charge different prices


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> ChocolateMillie:
> 
> I agree with your statement if everything else looks ok than you should not rule out this breeder .
> 
> ...


I have not spoken to him directly about this, but my sister is on a waiting list and he explained to them the reasoning is supply and demand. Females are wanted more so he charges more for them. 

I don't necessarily agree with it, but I suppose it does make some sense..


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I have not spoken to him directly about this, but my sister is on a waiting list and he explained to them the reasoning is supply and demand. Females are wanted more so he charges more for them.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with it, but I suppose it does make some sense..


Well....... sorry but with all due respect to this breeder, I have never heard of this reason before and I have been breeding and selling pets for 15 years. 

As a breeder I would be very reluctant to give this reason to any of my clients. I just dont see the logic in it and if anyone can explain to me otherwise, I will be willing to stand corrected.

Are you saying this breeder is a member of PCA ??


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I do not agree with charging more for sexes or because a puppy is a darker color etc...

But good bred reds and browns can cost more which I do understand since the breeder has worked very hard to get their line in tip top shape.

The puppy I bought was cheaper because of her color not being allowed in her country. But the rest of the litter mates who where correct color where all the same price and it did not matter about the sexes.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Well....... sorry but with all due respect to this breeder, I have never heard of this reason before and I have been breeding and selling pets for 15 years.
> 
> As a breeder I would be very reluctant to give this reason to any of my clients. I just dont see the logic in it and if anyone can explain to me otherwise, I will be willing to stand corrected.
> 
> Are you saying this breeder is a member of PCA ??




Yes, a member of PCA, an active judge and director of the Poodle Club of America Foundation.

Disclaimer: Since I did not speak to the breeder directly on this particular topic (I have spoken to him before, though), I guess there is always the possibility that my sister misunderstood what he told them. I thought it was weird too...especially because I find this breeder to be quite impressive. This made me scratch my head a little. The only other possibility is that the price difference was for limited vs unlimited, but IMO the higher price seemed a bit low for unlimited! (higher price was around 1600 or 1800). I could be completely wrong here though!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Roxy:
I totally agree that breeders who work with color should charge more for their dogs, silvers, reds, apricots, browns I fully agree should cost more than the blacks and whites, however.. I do not agree that females should fetch more money than males as there is absolutely NO logic in charging a pet client the difference.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

perhaps the reasoning for differences in prices between the genders is that females being more sought after as pets (?? It does seem that way, but not hugely so??) they are making males more appealing too by keeping their price lower??? I don't know... Personally I want a boy for my next one anyway!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Yes, a member of PCA, an active judge and director of the Poodle Club of America Foundation.
> 
> Disclaimer: Since I did not speak to the breeder directly on this particular topic (I have spoken to him before, though), I guess there is always the possibility that my sister misunderstood what he told them. I thought it was weird too...especially because I find this breeder to be quite impressive. This made me scratch my head a little. The only other possibility is that the price difference was for limited vs unlimited, but IMO the higher price seemed a bit low for unlimited! (higher price was around 1600 or 1800). I could be completely wrong here though!


Choc.Millie:
I also feel that the 1600 to 1800 price range is a bit too low for UNlimited AKC regist., however some breeders sell their show puppies (or I should say show prospects) at 9 week of age with the same price they ask for pets. Some breeders maintain that they can not guarantee that a 9 weeks old show prospect will be a show dog upon maturity, as such some sell their show prospects as well as thier pet quality for the same price. I also agree with you that this breeder's high quote can not be for unlimited but rather limited registration.. So it is very confusing how he sets his prices.
Maybe your sister should inquire again whether his price reflects breeding/showing rights (unlimited) or just pet quality non breeding agreement (Limited)


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> I do not agree that females should fetch more money than males as there is absolutely NO logic in charging a pet client the difference.


I don't either  I don't agree with breeders charging more for darker red or apricot in the same litter also.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Beach girl said:


> Sometimes reputable breeders do charge more for females, don't they? I've only had males but thought I remembered seeing on breeders' sites that the females were sometimes more.
> 
> Re charging more for the brown partis than the solids - that is really ridiculous! Plus you know those solids are probably carrying recessive genes for partis. Doesn't matter if you don't intend to breed them yourself, but as KPoos said, who knows what they are breeding.
> 
> Personally I would stay away from anyone who was breeding partis in the first place, but this is a question of taste and whether or not AKC registration is important to a buyer.


ewww OUCH.. <VBG> As long as the parents of Partis are AKC, then they are eligible for registration. the ONLY thing that partis are DQ'd is competing for AKC Championship points. 

I would not judge a breeder by what colors they breed, or the prices they charge.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to say that charging different prices for the sex of a dog isn't something that would make me not want to go to a specific breeder...((hopefully I worded that correctly XD))

There are so many other things I'm looking for on my "check list" that just because they have a female listed 500bones more doesn't really matter to me as long as they do everything I want i.e. health testing, appropriate breeding age, steady temperament, ect. 

now I agree with Roxy...I wouldn't want someone to charge more for a "darker" red than a lighter one because theres no way to tell at that age whose going to lighten and whose going to stay dark or even darken and I'd especially hate to be the person who payed 2500 for a dog that I thought was going to be red and I payed for it to be, then it ended up apricot which were being sold for 1600...I'd want a refund of the extra money if that were the case XD


oh and -hugs- to Gloria <333 lol <333


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I have not spoken to him directly about this, but my sister is on a waiting list and he explained to them the reasoning is supply and demand. Females are wanted more so he charges more for them.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with it, but I suppose it does make some sense..


People want females over males, I wonder why.. I love boys !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beach girl said:


> *Personally I would stay away* from anyone who was breeding partis in the first place, but this is a question of taste and whether or not AKC registration is important to a buyer.


I am Curious. Why is it you feel this way? Because its an AKC thing? 

An AKC registration can be important - but AKC alone says nothing about a breeder.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Ouch indeed. My Runway is AKC and UKC registered. She also has eyes, heart, thyroid, S.A. and hips done (last 2 in transit) and will be CHIC registered also.
Carole


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

There is much stigma and negativity toward breeders who breed partis .
I would not breed partis because that is my choice which has nothing to do with the controversy around this subject....... but I certainly have no problem with a breeder who breeds partis and who does everything and I mean everything (all genetic testing plus pedigree evaluation, COI% etc..) before embarking on a parti breeding program.
Lets face it whether we like them or not or believe in partis being bred, they are a part of the breed and able to be registered.
I am not for or against breeding partis, I just stay neutral because this is and has always been a subject that heats up whenever is poken of.

The topic of this thread was why charge more for females than males or for darker than lighter color, and I still can't find ANY logic in this. If a reputable breeder/ PCA member and active judge can give their reasons behind thier pricing method, than I may understand, and that is not to say I think less of them, but merely trying to find how they think when setting their asking prices for the general public 
I do temperament testing and dont allow my pet clients to choose their puppies. The temperament test is what I rely on regardless of sex when I choose each puppy for a client. I would guarantee color, but not sex and my females and males are the same price because they are sold as pets not as breeding stock.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> People want females over males, I wonder why.. I love boys !


Snorpoo:

LOL you may be right there. Cole and Onyx are the first intact males that live with us.
We LOVE them.. They dont fight at all even if my female is in heat. They just stay out of each others way and respect each of their boundries.
They are so easy to live with and are just super sound. 
When two males are intact some find it very difficult and challenging, but I really find it easy.. Maybe it has to do with temperament more than hormones


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

If I could breed boys together..I would not own any girls...LOL

Boys are so sweet!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

tintlet said:


> If I could breed boys together..I would not own any girls...LOL
> 
> Boys are so sweet!


Tintlet:
LOLOL I do agree, and also, they are less cunny than the bitches.. 
But I still looooove my girlies.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh Yes!! The Girls are way smarter!! Hubby dog Ivy sleeps in bed with use each night, but Madonna usually sleep on one of the beds or open crates. When I get up at 6 AM, then she "takes my spot" on the bed. 
Madonna is very house trained. she can hold it for 12 hours if needed. But if she "has" to go, then she will nudge me and whine. So one day she counter surfs and eats a couple pound of meat..that night she had to go out a couple of times 

a few days later I hear her whining, so get up and stumble to the door....Madonna did not follow..I go back to the bed room and she is cuddled up next to 'Daddy"...LOL!!!


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess that coming from the horse world I just expect different colors to have different prices. If you are breeding a paint horse, you might get a solid baby. It can be registered as breeding stock, but not shown in a paint show. If the baby has color (white) its value tripled (or more) at birth. That said however, charging triple for that baby when you have not ensured its soundness is never acceptable, and horses do not lose their 'color' as they age - white stays white. It is my understandng that red can fade and poodle colors can change over the course of the dog's life. So does the breeder give a guarantee that your red will stay red? Don't think so.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

tintlet said:


> Oh Yes!! The Girls are way smarter!! Hubby dog Ivy sleeps in bed with use each night, but Madonna usually sleep on one of the beds or open crates. When I get up at 6 AM, then she "takes my spot" on the bed.
> Madonna is very house trained. she can hold it for 12 hours if needed. But if she "has" to go, then she will nudge me and whine. So one day she counter surfs and eats a couple pound of meat..that night she had to go out a couple of times
> 
> a few days later I hear her whining, so get up and stumble to the door....Madonna did not follow..I go back to the bed room and she is cuddled up next to 'Daddy"...LOL!!!


Tintlet:
TOO FUNNY, I get that from Cole's half sister, my girl Anessa. She whines and I think she wants to go out during the night.. and I get up, and tell her come ...and I go down to open the back door and she is not there, My husband is sleeping, I come back to see where Anessa is, and she is parked on my pillow full body extended pretending to be dead weight and asleep.
GRRRRR. I tell you some of them are so smart they have you wrapped on thier little paw..


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Yes, a member of PCA, an active judge and director of the Poodle Club of America Foundation.
> 
> Disclaimer: Since I did not speak to the breeder directly on this particular topic (I have spoken to him before, though), I guess there is always the possibility that my sister misunderstood what he told them. I thought it was weird too...especially because I find this breeder to be quite impressive. This made me scratch my head a little. The only other possibility is that the price difference was for limited vs unlimited, but IMO the higher price seemed a bit low for unlimited! (higher price was around 1600 or 1800). I could be completely wrong here though!


_I understand and don't have a problem with a breeder asking more for unlimited vs. limited registration. I would think that most breeders give a long hard look at a potential unlimited registration before selling to the breeder and the breeder would be expecting to pay more for that puppy. I would have no problem with paying and would expect to pay more for a good show prospect. And, there are no guarantees there either. I've seen where breeders have put all of the work, expense and time into a show prospect for months only to realize that the dog is not going to work out in their program. We have had that experience ourselves with two puppies we bought and needed to re-home them. It's a loss for the breeder in many ways, including emotionally, but you can only support so many dogs.

If I were buying for pet quality only, I wouldn't cross off a puppy just because of a price difference if it had and was everything I wanted. I just don't care for the idea, as a breeder, of charging more for one sex than the other or for the in-color of the moment. Just a personal thing. I also would never guarantee the color or a pup as they change so much as they mature. So many people have had surprises in what they ended up with as far as color is concerned compared to what they got as a puppy. Heck, you can't even guarantee a puppy for show quality unless you've had them long enough to see it yourself. So many thins change from an 8-9 week old puppy to a one-year-old.
_


----------

